# Selling frogs on Ebay



## Finchfrogs15 (Apr 28, 2011)

I was on Ebay about a week ago and found someone selling live dart frogs. I believe they were selling cobalt froglets. My question is, is there anything wrong with doing this? Does this go against any terms and conditions ebay might have? Sometimes I randomly search "dart frogs" on ebay and see what comes up, and only once have I actually found live frogs. Im just wondering if this is legal then why dont more people actually do this? Tell me what you guys think


----------



## cschub13 (Apr 27, 2011)

I believe it is a site violation unless it is under the classifieds seciton...


----------



## Finchfrogs15 (Apr 28, 2011)

ohhh okay. I didnt even know ebay had a classifieds section. thanks


----------



## clownphisher (May 10, 2010)

I know you can sell fish and corals, but I'm not sure about other live animals.


----------



## Epikmuffin (May 9, 2012)

I wouldn't buy any dart frog on ebay though. You dont know the frog's history or seller's reputation. Dendroboard is better


----------



## Finchfrogs15 (Apr 28, 2011)

Epikmuffin said:


> I wouldn't buy any dart frog on ebay though. You dont know the frog's history or seller's reputation. Dendroboard is better


yeah im not saying I would buy the frogs on ebay. Ive only bought frogs from breeders on DB. I was just curious as to why I havent seen more posts for live frogs on ebay besides just that one i found


----------



## kingfisherfleshy (Mar 17, 2012)

Im not surprised, although I searched once (out of curiosity) and found nothing. 

As a reefer Im used to seeing corals sold - so I was wondering about frogs. 

Maybe its just an avenue of business that people in the frog world have just yet to explore.


----------



## Finchfrogs15 (Apr 28, 2011)

kingfisherfleshy said:


> Im not surprised, although I searched once (out of curiosity) and found nothing.
> 
> As a reefer Im used to seeing corals sold - so I was wondering about frogs.
> 
> Maybe its just an avenue of business that people in the frog world have just yet to explore.


Yeah, my dad owns his own saltwater reef company and he sells live rock and coral frags on ebay all the time. But I have never seen any other "live" things on ebay. Except obviously this one time i found dart frogs.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

I've sold a LOT of live corals over eBay. It is against their policies to sell live animals over eBay. They don't consider fish, snails, hermit crabs, starfish, live rock, or even live corals to be animals and therefor they DO allow those sales. I believe they will allow the sale of tadpoles, but frogs are against their policy. If they catch it, they will pull the auction and they will still charge the seller any and all listing fees.


----------



## Finchfrogs15 (Apr 28, 2011)

Pumilo said:


> I've sold a LOT of live corals over eBay. It is against their policies to sell live animals over eBay. They don't consider fish, snails, hermit crabs, starfish, live rock, or even live corals to be animals and therefor they DO allow those sales. I believe they will allow the sale of tadpoles, but frogs are against their policy. If they catch it, they will pull the auction and they will still charge the seller any and all listing fees.


Thanks for clearing that up Doug!


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Any time. Now you could get away with it on Craigslist BUT you have to call it a "re-homing fee", rather than "for sale".


----------



## Mike1239 (May 15, 2012)

Pumilo said:


> . They don't consider fish, snails, hermit crabs, starfish, live rock, or even live corals to be animals and therefor they DO allow those sales. I believe they will allow the sale of tadpoles.


 And shrimp I have gotten them from eBay as well


----------



## kingfisherfleshy (Mar 17, 2012)

Interesting. 

Epic fail on the part of ebay however. 

Tadpoles are okay, but frogs arent?

Im not a frog person (yet) but that seems to make zero sense, and be more dangerous for the frogs. Arent 4-5 month morphed frogs the best shippers?

Oh well. 

Finch - who is your dad?


----------



## Finchfrogs15 (Apr 28, 2011)

kingfisherfleshy said:


> Arent 4-5 month morphed frogs the best shippers?
> 
> Oh well.
> 
> Finch - who is your dad?


I was thinking the same thing. Tadpoles can be quite delicate.

PM me


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Mike1239 said:


> And shrimp I have gotten them from eBay as well


You are right, Mike. Also oysters, clams, and other assorted ocean critters.



kingfisherfleshy said:


> Interesting.
> 
> Epic fail on the part of ebay however.
> 
> ...


I agree. They are just looking at it in it's most basic form. To them, if it swims and lives under water it's not an animal. It's possible that I'm wrong about tadpoles and they may not allow them, but I know I'm right about the rest. I just think they would look at a tadpole as a fish.


----------



## NickJR (Jul 28, 2011)

im curious to see what they do so i threw a ad up on ebay

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kingfisherfleshy (Mar 17, 2012)

Thanks Pum. 

I will have to check you guys out Finch! Im actually looking for some lace rock right now for vivaria projects...its hard to find around here at petstores. 

Its mostly sold as saltwater stuff, but its absolutely terrible as live rock. (Tangent)



NickJR said:


> im curious to see what they do so i threw a ad up on ebay
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


This will be interesting. Finch is your thread still up?


----------



## Finchfrogs15 (Apr 28, 2011)

kingfisherfleshy said:


> This will be interesting. Finch is your thread still up?


The thread that you just replied to?.. yeah its still up..

Let us know what happens, nick


----------



## reptileman79 (Aug 8, 2010)

Technically, you can sell frogs on Ebay. As long as its classified as a "feeder" you can get away with selling most live animals. Just need to clarify in your description that its a "feeder" for ( fill in the blank ) and you can circumvent that live animal rule. 
Again buying frogs on Ebay is probably not the best way to get a dart frog but to each there own.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

I've seen green sirensis on craigslist locally.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

pdfCrazy said:


> I've seen green sirensis on craigslist locally.


OMG who would do such a thing??  
Actually, those were mine and the ad was very specific that I would *NOT* sell to anyone until I was fully satisfied that they were ready for the challenge. Nothing wrong with pulling someone new into the hobby. In fact, somebody was interested and has been a board member for about 2 months now. I've drilled a viv for him and he has been studying and building for a couple of months now. Last time we spoke he said he might be getting close to ready. He actually kept a pet store auratus for a while, years ago.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

LOl, yes, and I ended up getting some of your Green Sirensis! I saw that ad before I was even a DB member.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Ahh, well there's two new DB members from that ad then.
PDF, How are you loving DB and all this great information that we did not have access to, last time you were through the hobby?


----------

